
How is the Apple Watch doing? - aaronbrethorst
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2015/8/2/notes-on-apple-watch-and-friction
======
zatkin
>tapping 'Answer' with your nose

I've finally found a reason to purchase an Apple Watch!

